# Thomas/Grady County



## jeep983

Has anyone see any good deer signs yet.  I have alot of tracks so far around my feed plots.


----------



## mrnow

*North Grady*

Buddy of mine planted our plots this week and says theres real good sign. Part of our land has a peanut fieled on it and it looks like they have been hitting it pretty hard. We'll see what happens.


----------



## gradyhunter

*grady county buck*

I killed this buck outside of Wigham on Sat a.m.  . He was 180 lbs and 20" spread. I saw him with another buck during bow season.


----------



## slipknot

Nice Buck.I am heading to Ochlocknee this weekend, and every one after til the end of the season.
  Are you seeing any pre rut sign?And what do you think is the target week for the rut?


----------



## diamondback

thats a good one from around whigham.If I had to guess I would say northwest of whigham or around climax.lol.I grew up there and still have family there.Congrats.


----------



## bonecollector

*great buck*

that buck looks good the sign is there i think it is going to depend on the weather cause we have scrapes and rubs and have killed between 3 of us a couple of good ones that are already acting like its onnnn!!!!


----------



## miller

Nice Deer!


----------



## slipknot

I was up for 3 days this weekend in Thomas Co.Between myself and another guy we saw 3 small bucks , and 20 does.Still havent gotten a big one on camera.But things are picking up,it should get better from here on out.Found the first scrapes this weekend,but no rubs.No rutting signs yet.Probably a couple weeks out?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

The rut is here. I shot a buck sun eve that was swollen and stunk.


----------



## slipknot

Hit-n-Miss said:


> The rut is here. I shot a buck sun eve that was swollen and stunk.




   I have not seen any rut sign in Ochlocknee,and I know, we are not far from Boston.
  From my experience,our farms first rut is the last week of Nov. through the 1st of Dec.With the weeks after Christmas really being the best of the year for seeing big bucks.I think the second rut is better than the first for where I am.Its kinda weird, but I have years of observance to prove it.I only care about the big ones..


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Hey Fellows, I Been Getting All Sorts Of Reports Of Ruting Action Spread Out All Over The Place. I Really Think That It Just Depends On The Area Bucks And When Does Go Into Season. For My Area Lots Of Sign And Sightings Btu Nothing To Write Home About Yet. Waiting To Go To Chickasawhatchee In Dec.


----------



## slipknot

I did see a real nice 8 running 2 does pretty hard Sunday morning.But thats all I saw as far as rutting activity for 3 full days in the woods.Its comming on.
  Over the next 2 weeks, I will be in the woods more than at work.Hopefully pics to come soon.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

I found a fresh rub sun morning. And a friend bagged a nice 10 pt sun morn chasing. He was in full rut.


----------



## slipknot

Cmon,last year Thomas Co. was the hottest thread going.Wheres the reports?
  All I saw this weekend were two 8 pts. both just inside ear,so I let them walk,and about 50 Turkeys this morning.
 The sign has increased in the past week.I think things will be full blown within the next two weeks.
   Finally got a decent buck on trail cam,not really what I am looking for,but he's not bad.The daytime pic. tells me they are starting to roam.Tarsals are dark,but not stained.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Saw 2 huge bucks chasing does this morning on the way to work.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Friend Of Mine Here In Thomas County Shot A Broken Off Ten Point About 170 Lbs, The Entire Right Side Rack Was Gone. He Was In Full Rut, Swollen, Gland Out, And Was In A Major Fight With Another Bigger Buck. He Was Making A Scrape Just Before He Shot Him.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Forgot, He Shot This Buck This Morning, At 7:30, 11/20/07


----------



## slipknot

Thanks for the reports....


----------



## slipknot

Well, sign has been picking up greatly in the past week at my place.Lots more rubs.
  Hunted Thurs. through Sun.Saw a nice buck chasing 2 does Thurs. evening at dark,offered no shot.Walked up on 4 does Sat. morning.My buddy saw more deer than me,but still no big bucks.
 I had planned to go up this Tues. nt. for the week,but put it off til next Tues. due to this warm weather.I NEED A FRONT NEXT WEEK.We are giong into Dec.what is going on??????Gimme the cold.
Stay tuned,
Rick


----------



## surfandturf

I have been seeing more sign but this moon didnt have many active during the day.


----------



## manley

Things are real slow in eastern Thomas County... but then again, I haven't been enough to really comment.    Between the full moon and T'giving honey-do's, I only made it Friday morning, and didn't see anything at all.  Traditionally, in our little neck of paradise, the primary rut should be done by now.  We'll see this weekend.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Full Moon Is Causing Deer To Feed At Night We Saw This Last Night. But We Did Manage To See A Few Bucks Moving Through An Area Late Evening Yesterday. They Were Young And Dumb 6 Pointers.


----------



## rhino4x4

hunted in grady a few times not seeing much sign. full moon has been a factor. last week jumped 2 on the way out at dark. trail cam pics so deer moving b/w 1030 pm and 1 am.


----------



## slipknot

What are everyones thoughts for the weekend through mid week?Looks like a pretty good front will move through Sunday or Monday.
   I've got some days,and I want to hunt a big one.


----------



## rhino4x4

if it will get cool and stay cool they will start moving more. they have not started hitting the plots much due to acorns on the ground and the warm weather.


----------



## slipknot

Yes, warm weather has been a problem.And also yes,the acorn drop has been rediculous at my place this year.The most I can remember.I am hearing the same thing all over the southeast.
   I think this comming week should be good,I just hope this front is good and cold.


----------



## manley

i'll be there friday afternoon and saturday morning...  comeon Big Boy!


----------



## elfiii

*Its' happening now*

in Thomas Co. My best friend nailed this 'ole boy this morning. He's cooling his jets at Harden's right now. He was coming off a food plot. His tarsals were black as coal and he was stinkin'!


----------



## Son

I figured the rut would be going on over there about now. Over here in SW corner of Ga. it's not happening yet.


----------



## manley

I killed a cull cowhorn spike this morning, about 7 am.  he was smelly and swollen.  According to Ricky Dean in Pavo at Dean's Deer Processing, it's just getting started.... which would be about 3 weeks later than normal.  we haven't really seen any significant deer sign, though.


----------



## bonecollector

The big boys have chased at least once in thomas were expecting to maybe see a second rut soon deer activity now is minimum definitely night deer we had one 8pt killed in our lease in grady this weekend about a 100 incher but he was gettin close dark glands fight marks and semi swole neck


----------



## slipknot

I hunted hard these last 2 weeks with not much to show.Seen lots of does,with no bucks on them, and some small bucks.The only chasing I saw was the 2 weeks around Thanksgiving.This warm weather is killing me.
  My buddy did connect with this 200# 11pt.last Wed. evening.Not real wide, but tall, with good mass.His neck was blowed up,and tarsals stinking,but running by himself.What do you think he will score?


----------



## jeep983

Man that is a really nice deer.  I don't know what it will score but let me know when you get it measured out!


----------



## WildcatHunter

i shot a nice 8 point about 4 weeks ago with an 18 inch spread and gorssed 125 inches in north grady county.. shot a couple does here and there too


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Hey Is This Cold Weather Helping Out Anybody In The Area, I Just Havn't Seen Them This Late In The Season.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Hey Slipnot Did You Score That Buck, He Looks Like He Would Score Pretty Good.


----------



## hortonhunter22

*grady*

this weekend seemed to be pretty active for grady....my cousin shot a 15 pt that is in the truck buck that will gross around 150 inches....talked to a guy  this mornin that hunts a club in beachton that said they shot three 9s a 12 and a 3 pt this weekend..


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Sounds Like It's Happening In Grady County! Got A Spot For Me!


----------



## WildcatHunter

hey horton your cousin's buck is MASSIVE. prettiest thing i seen come outta grady county since the record buck was shot a few years back... and just think he practically shot it in your back yard hahahahaha


----------



## jeep983

Maybe you all are in a better spot in grady than I am.  Havn't seen but one buck but plenty of does


----------



## diamondback

yeah it was almost in our backyard.bad thing is that Ronnie Houston has a big 10 in week 13 and he is almost in our back yard also.about 2 miles thru the woods on 188.Too bad we aint got no permission to hunt around here.


----------



## slipknot

RUTMAGIC said:


> Hey Slipnot Did You Score That Buck, He Looks Like He Would Score Pretty Good.




   No, he went to the taxidermist the next Monday.We will probably score him when he returns.I am guessing around 130"gross?


----------



## WildcatHunter

diamond there are some massive bucks near where yall live for sure.... i saw one that was hit by a car one time near that small creek right down from bold springs on 188 that would easily gross 140... the most perfect 10 i have ever seen..  too bad it meet its fate with a car


----------



## WildcatHunter

slipknot said:


> No, he went to the taxidermist the next Monday.We will probably score him when he returns.I am guessing around 130"gross?



defintely 125 to 130 gross... that is a pretty buck


----------



## larrydean

*Full Moon*

When or what time of day does anyone hunt the full moon period?


----------



## slipknot

Personally,I am in the woods as much as possible no matter what the moon phase.


----------



## slipknot

I am hearing rumors,that are very reliable,of a real big buck killed West of Thomasville.Anyone have any knowledge?


----------



## hortonhunter22

i havent heard to much but i did see that jamie eubanks had killed a really good one in the GON truck buck...it looks pretty nice prolly 150 plus hard to tell by the pics.  i wouldnt doubt it at all.  if its one of these plantation deer we may never see it.


----------



## slipknot

Got this dude Saturday afternoon.After the way my season has gone this year,I was certainly happy to see him.
Things are picking up,I missed a nice one in the fog this morning,and then walked up a big 10pt. while looking for sign,no shot presented.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Nice Buck Indeed, Hey I Heard That A 15 Point Was Killed On The Thomas / Grady Line. This Source Said They Saw It And It Had 7 To 8 Inch Bases. They Said They Were Sending Me The Pics Of It. When They Do I'll Post It For Them.


----------



## diamondback

Hey rut .My cousin killed the 15 point.I cleaned and caped it out for him.We measured the bases at 6 inches but they held the mass all the way out.I green scored it at a little over 150.biggest rack I have ever saw on a real deer.He has trail cam pics of a bigger one he says.


----------



## diamondback

Oh yeah.If you want to see a pic.he is in week 15 of the truck buck.Glen Humphries.Pictures dont do this deer justice though.you just have to hold him to know what I mean.


----------



## slipknot

Thats a real good buck,but the one I mentioned came from the Ochlocknee area.


----------



## diamondback

slipknot.may be a different one but I think he does have an ochlocknee address even though he is in grady co just like I am and have an ochlocknee addy.he is about a mile from the grady /thomas line.


----------



## jeep983

Anybody gearing up for the big gobbler season?


----------



## rabbid-559

about how much do you guys pay per acre for a lease in thomas county? can anyone tell me if thomas county is known for big bucks? not familiar with the area


----------



## rabbid-559

we got a lease N. of Thomasville. On normal years when does the rut begin. If anyone has photos of deer taken in the area would like to see them. Also anyone hearing turkeys yet?


----------



## Lane Morrell

Thomas County is known for nice bucks, some big, some small.  Its really according to the area you're hunting.  The north part of the county is mainly agricultural, and the south part is mainly plantation land.  You should do just fine.


----------



## ACguy

Any one hunt around the coolidge area? I was looking at some land in that area and was wondering if the hunting is good in the area. Thanks


----------



## Lane Morrell

Coolidge will be a nice area for you to hunt!


----------



## Camokid

*HELP.......please.*

I'm looking for a club opening in the Southern Counties $750-850 if possible. Any help from fellow hunters would be greatly appreciated. Please PM me with any information. 

Thanks, Camokid


----------



## southGAlefty

Got this dude Sunday morning just across the Grady County line, you could probably call him a Thomas/Grady bird if you wanted to!

Beard - 12 1/4"
Spurs - 1 1/4", 1 3/16"
Weight - Probably just under 20 lbs.


----------



## slipknot

RUTMAGIC said:


> Hey Slipnot Did You Score That Buck, He Looks Like He Would Score Pretty Good.




My buddy just brought over his measurements,and we scored him on the B&C website.
If his numbers are correct,that buck scored 
Gross-155.25"
Net-143"
Deductions-12.25"
Better than I thought he would be.
  BTW-The pic's are midway down the first page.


----------



## bonecollector

ole southGAlefty at it again cuz nice bird seems i might have seen a couple of those birds last deer season congrats that triple bearded bird was awesome and yes turkeys are just like deer in  the rut they loose weight eating during major mating times is a hard thang for any man to do keep at em and how bout an invite 229-403-8491


----------

